# Alternative to Maxi-Systainers



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

I want one, but I am having trouble with the $100 price tag. Any Ideas?


----------



## WildWill (Jun 6, 2008)

Have you looked into the Bosch L-boxx stuff?

Looks like they are having a sale on them over at toolbarn.com


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

jhark123 said:


> I want one, but I am having trouble with the $100 price tag. Any Ideas?


I was quoted 70$ or 80$ on the big one:blink:


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

I am curious about the DeWalt setup myself there are several tools I use alot when i Tile that are too long for my systainers. If you get some please do a review.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm in a similar boat but as far add I can tell the maxi offers no real advantage over any other case. If you stack two on top you can't easily carry it or use a hand truck to maneuver them. For big tools like my hole hog, recipsaw, circular saws I toss then in a big bag our use their original cases.


----------



## Northwood (Jan 6, 2010)

Id like to get a couple maxi systainers myself. The advantages I can see are: 

They share the same footprint as two regular systainers so for storage it is a big space saver. I have my systainers all on shelves sideways two on each shelf. It would be easy to slide a maxi in. I have much more room in my garage since doing this it's worth the price alone for me. and at a clients house I kept my tools in his garage stacked in two tall towers and it took up none of his space. The maxi would work well like that as well on the bottom. 

In the truck it would hold two stacks of reg systainers as one big unit. Less space taken and more secure than having a different brand big toolbox with your sys's. 

Plus whatever's in there is prob heavy so you may not want to carry more than one or one in each hand. 

I as well think if the dewalts are built well that they'd be great for bigger/longer tools for most of the same reasons as above.


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

I just bought a dewalt mid size box for a co worker. Box is rugged and a little heavy but a good design for sure. He went right out and bought some more to standardize his boxes. They are tougher than systainers imho. I'd like to have some for myself too.

i find the lower price point easier to stomach too.


----------



## Northwood (Jan 6, 2010)

Any boxes that share the same footprint with different heights that can be stacked together will be a huge space and time saver in my experience. Being able to standardize your storage is also oddly stisfying and makes you more organized. 
The pros with festool are that the systainers are more than a money maker but a huge part of their systemized approach. They won't be dropping them anytime soon and more options and accessories are always coming out. 
The dewalts and Bosch lboxxs are new. It would be terribly frustrating to invest into one and have them change/abandon the whole thing...


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Lboxx is Tanos (systainer) biggest competitor in Europe.

I do not have a Maxi as I really don't have a need for one.


----------



## Northwood (Jan 6, 2010)

And for good reason as you know- Sortimo has been in business around the same amount of time as Tanos making tons of products incl some that Tanos could focus more on IMO : vehicle racking and integration. 

But the point was that the lboxx is available to north America as the Bosch lboxx and if they go back to crappy boxes people may have a hard time getting more product.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Northwood said:


> And for good reason as you know- Sortimo has been in business around the same amount of time as Tanos making tons of products incl some that Tanos could focus more on IMO : vehicle racking and integration.
> 
> But the point was that the lboxx is available to north America as the Bosch lboxx and if they go back to crappy boxes people may have a hard time getting more product.


True that, but I thought I heard tale of a Lboxx retailer here in the states.

There are full line Tanos dealers now.


----------



## Northwood (Jan 6, 2010)

I think it will catch on as people start to see how much they makes your day to day easier. 
Even if Bosch only sold their tools in lboxxes for the next year I would bet sortimo could get a huge foothold here...


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

Thats what I find interesting about the way bosch is dragging their feet with the Lbox. They offer 2 maybe 3 tools with them in the states. If its not a system approach its just an expensive box. Whats the marketing tactic here bosch?


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

duburban said:


> Thats what I find interesting about the way bosch is dragging their feet with the Lbox. They offer 2 maybe 3 tools with them in the states. If its not a system approach its just an expensive box. Whats the marketing tactic here bosch?


They might be rolling them out at a later date, we had them appear here at supply houses in just the boxes then about 6 months later they appeared as stand alone items with the trolley at our big box stores.


----------

